# Gizzards and hearts



## hap12 (Jun 20, 2014)

So I took the scooter down to the local grocery store to pick up a butt for tomorrow and a few things to make up another batch of bbq sauce. While I was there I was looking for something cheap to throw in the smoker while I was making the sauce and preparing the but for tomorrow. I came across these 












0620141933.jpg



__ hap12
__ Jun 20, 2014





I've never done chicken gizzards and hears before and was feeling quite adventurous. Never even tasted gizzards before. A friend of mine likes to cook up some hearts on the grill once in a while, so I tried them a couple years ago while he wss having a cookout. I gatta tell you, they were delicious. Very meaty, with great flavor bursting in every bite. Tasted alot like beef.
Since evrything tastes better smoked, the adventure begins.

Rinsed em off good and into the flavor bath.












0620142007.jpg



__ hap12
__ Jun 20, 2014






Gotta get going on the sauce, so I'll keep posted of the gizzard and hearts progress.


----------



## johnnyrockford (Jun 20, 2014)

My grandmother used to fry chicken gizzards. They were delicious. Never had hearts though. Good luck to you. :-)


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 20, 2014)

I fry chicken hearts,Gizzards and livers all the time.Let us know how smoking them turned out.With out frying them no way to make the dipping sauce...Milk Gravy.I am sure I could come up with a dipping sauce if they smoke well hahahahahah

Dan


----------



## jlhog (Jun 20, 2014)

I like my gizzards deep fried. They are great that way, but I may need to try some smoked soon.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 20, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> I fry chicken hearts,Gizzards and livers all the time.Let us know how smoking them turned out.With out frying them no way to make the dipping sauce...Milk Gravy.I am sure I could come up with a dipping sauce if they smoke well hahahahahah
> 
> Dan


                                               
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Slow fried livers and gizzards with milk gravy and biscuits! OMG that's good stuff!

I have never thought of smoking them, BUT I assume it will be a long smoke to get gizzards and hearts tender. They do make a good gumbo BTW.


----------



## hap12 (Jun 20, 2014)

Got the sauce going for tomorrow.












0620142207b.jpg



__ hap12
__ Jun 20, 2014






So I went to put the gizzards and hearts in the MES40 and realized they will fall through the racks. So I looked for a cookie sheet, none to be found in the kitchen. Not sure where they went. I'll have to ask wifey tomorrow.  So I decided to use my stainless pan I usually use to catch drippings in the smoker. Today I'll actually cook something in it![emoji]128515[/emoji]
I hope they get enough exposure to the smoke. I'll stirr them every now and then. I also cut up a few slices of bacon and sprinkled over top to give them a little fat to cook in. And if they don't turn out, atleast I can pick the bacon bits out and have something to eat[emoji]128516[/emoji]

Also gives me some juice to make a nice sauce with.


----------



## hap12 (Jun 20, 2014)

I was reading an older post about smoking gizzards, and I think the person smoked em for 4 hours, then turned down to 200 deg. and cooked them overnight wrapped in foil to get them tender.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 20, 2014)

HAP12 said:


> I was reading an older post about smoking gizzards, and I think the person smoked em for 4 hours, then turned down to 200 deg. and cooked them overnight wrapped in foil to get them tender.


I could definitely believe that. I bet they are good though. Not sure I could ever wait that long....LOL


----------



## hap12 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, i'm not exactly the patient type myself. I'm going to try them after 4 hours to see how they are, but if they have to go allnight, I'll just have to have them with some eggs over easy. Bet they taste good dipped in some egg yoke.


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 21, 2014)

I pay around 50cents lb for chicken hearts,livers and gizzards.If I had other meat in the smoker I would try them smoked. I am not going to waste good wood just for them I will go the dipped battered and fried.

Dan


----------



## hap12 (Jun 21, 2014)

So after 11.5 hours in, they're still a bit chewy. But taste awesome. I pulled them so I could get my butt going. I may have to try them fried next time. They taste like steak with mushrooms. Dont know if that's normal or not, but the mushroomy taste and smell is prevalent. I do love me some good mushrooms. 












0621140936.jpg



__ hap12
__ Jun 21, 2014


----------



## ibbones (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for this post.  Got me thinking...

Here in South Texas, gizzards are easy to be found but like others here, never thought about smoking them.  Maybe sometime this week.


----------



## henchman21 (Nov 25, 2015)

New to this site and like it already :)

Been searching for a smoked gizzard time chart as I have em in the Q right now! Guess I'll let em go till they tell me they're ready.

Just finished a batch of Smoked Turkey Liver Pate, it's setting up in the frigermarator right now.

Had Bag Roasted Turkey necks and Stuffing last night.

Smoking a Brined Turkey on the morrow and doin' a  Mexican style Thanks Giving on Saturday!

Shaping up to be a hell of a Holiday...

Good Luck on all of your endeavors. Looking forward to learning from y'all


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2015)

Todd sells Q-Matz....  great in the smoker or dehydrator.....    http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46













Atl Sal in the smoker 007.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------

